
150-Year Wait for Indian Immigrants with Advanced Degrees - i0exception
https://www.cato.org/blog/150-year-wait-indian-immigrants-advanced-degrees
======
lhorie
Or you could immigrate to Canada and then from there to the US in a total of
about 5 years.

